# Handlebar/Stem advice



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

If I go from a 3T Ergonova (77mm reach) to a 3T Ergosum (89mm reach), would I need to adjust my stem down from a 110mm to a 100mm to get a similar fit (reach to the hoods)? Reason I don't like the Ergonova is that it does not have enough length in the bottom of the drops.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

If you are comfy in the hoods with the old setup then I'd say yes you need to shorten the stem...


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Just consider that if the horizontal part of the bar is closer to you, the hoods might be in the right place, you might be fine in the drops, but your knees may hit them when you're standing on a climb. I am doing the reverse of you by getting a longer stem and bars with shorter reach so my knees don't hit.


----------

